# Matte vs. glossy under glass?



## JASvoboda

When you mount a matted photo under glass do you use matte or glossy paper?


----------



## KmH

JASvoboda said:


> When you mount a matted photo under glass do you use matte or glossy paper?


Neither and both.

It depends on the image, what paper, and if I use non-reflective glass or not. There is an in between print finish called lustre (neither).

Lustre is actually a coating put on a matte print that gives it a sheen about 1/2 way to glossy. I haven't framed a straight matte print in ages actually, because the lustre coat gives UV protection as well as a resisting finger prints I now awys have it added to matte prints.

I'll sometimes get lustre coat on a metallic print to make it super glossy.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

My response to that as very little to do with being under glass or not.

Make your own paper and tell me: does it come out matte or glossy? For that reason,  I used only matte paper in the darkroom. The glossy gives the images a totally different type of life which I think is not very real.

There is one time when I strongly recommend using lustre (or pearl) finish and that is with prints for home use. When you pass glossy prints among family members you end up with so many fingerprints everywhere that you get to a point where it is ridiculous. Matte is not as bad but ...  Lustre is best in that case.


----------



## Pugs

Hm...  I've never found glossy to look good with any print.  Normally, I'd try to shy away from an absolute statement, but this is one in which I can safely be absolute about.  I've never seen a glossy print that I preferred over matte.  Under glass or not.


----------



## IgsEMT

I prefer matte for everything, but that's me.


----------



## Montana

I use Lustre for everything when printing at home.  Through a pro-lab its customers choice, but most sales are on matte or semi-gloss.  Metalic prints are getting popular as well.  I have many Luster prints behind glass in my home and think they look great.  I have a few matte behind glass as well.  I have ZERO glossy prints behind glass or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## flightless_beaker

Matte all the way


----------



## bhphotography

I'd have to agree with the luster. If thats not an option, I'd go with Matte


----------



## Pugs

I've gotta say... I don't like lustre.  My best friend just brought over a pic done matte and done lustre.  Did not like the lustre at all.


----------



## Village Idiot

IgsEMT said:


> I prefer matte for everything, but that's me.


 
^This

I think I'm traumatized from my High School, Walmart, SLR days. Glossy just reminds me of all the crappy 4x6 prints I have in a shoe box from 11 years or so ago.


----------

